# MTD starting problem



## stumplifter (23 d ago)

MTD 317E610E382 with Tecumseh HSSK50 67366R DOM 6205B

This machine ran last year. This machine was purchased early last year from a 2nd owner who did 'refurbish work to it. The Key is missing so it was bypassed. I am not sure how the bypass is configured and never had starting issues last year. In the back of my head the question pops up; How do I verify that the Key Bypass is functional?

End of season emptied gas and ran out fuel in carb. This year, oil level is good, added fresh gas and can't get machine to start. Tried pulling and electric start. Seems like there is no firing happening. Pulled spark plug (Champion J19LM) and it was oily and dirty. References suggest the plug should be RJ17LM????

Looking for suggestions and thoughts on how to troubleshoot this. 
How can I check that the key bypass works?
The plug is oily and black - Is cleaning it enough or should it be replaced?
What is the correct plug for this engine?

Any questions you have for me are welcomed.

thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Oily you say??? Clean the plug something other than gas itself. What does the oil itself look like???let us know the score on that one. So we can rule it out. ALOHA!!!







*


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The 19 is just a higher heat range than the 17 and is fine to use.
If there is a fuel shut off make sure it is open.
Clean the residue off with a wire brush, gap to .030" and then check for strong spark by connecting the plug wire and laying the end of the plug against the metal on top of the engine.
Hit the starter button, should see plug firing. If not could be a wiring issue, bad plug etc.
If you have spark, dribble a little gas into the spark plug hole, reinstall plug and see if it fires off. If it does you could have bad fuel, fuel supply issue, carb issue etc.


----------



## stumplifter (23 d ago)

Appreciate the rapid replies.

Oil on dip stick appeared 'normal' not dark. I did add about 4oz. or so as she was on the "ADD" side of the dip stick. 

Fuel shut off is open (and leaking a little!). Will clean up plug, verify gap and check for spark and report back.

Thanks!


----------

